# gushers...



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

people who usually haven't even got their tt yet and go on and on and about how excited they are waiting for it, how they dream of the colour in their sleep, how they stroke their shoes to get an impression of how the seats will fell, how they need incontinence pants to contain their delight as the collection day approaches, how they've bought every upmarket car product available in anticipation and have them lined up in the garage in alphabetical order, how they're thinking of nicknaming it "baby" etc etc - wake up and smell the coffee - it's just a fucking car - a very nice car - but just a car...

hot day - feeling tetchy...


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

"how they stroke their shoes to get an impression of how the seats will feel".. LMAO ;D ;D

Surely you must have been there ???


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

A bit unfair  - nothing wrong with a bit of excitement over a new car. Ok naming it etc is a bit OTT, but they'll soon notice how many others are around and how slow they are standard, and go off an buy a diesel golf 

James.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Hey, i have named my tt probably like most other owners. As for the time I waited for my TT, the memories......


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

yeah the waiting was weird. Â I exhibited most of the symptoms being flamed  Â It was a surreal experience that escalated through contact with like minded individuals on this website! Â They just enouraged you to get more and more in to 'TT'. Â It was a cool experience and I for one enjoyed it (although the last 24 hours were an absoute killer).

The TT is the first thing I have bought that has been hyped (to extreme proportions in the case of the TT) and has STILL managed to exceed those expectations - in EVERY way.. oh wait.. look im still gushing. 

W.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I named mine when the alarm kept going off at 4.30 on Sunday morning. I think some of the neighbours did, too.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> yeah the waiting was weird. Â I exhibited most of the symptoms being flamed  Â It was a surreal experience that escalated through contact with like minded individuals on this website! Â They just enouraged you to get more and more in to 'TT'. Â It was a cool experience and I for one enjoyed it (although the last 24 hours were an absoute killer).
> 
> The TT is the first thing I have bought that has been hyped (to extreme proportions in the case of the TT) and has STILL managed to exceed those expectations - in EVERY way.. oh wait.. look im still gushing.
> 
> W.


hey! stop fucking gushing, you big girls blouse! ;D


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

> mine when the alarm kept going off at 4.30 on Sunday morning


Jesus, that poxy little noise woke you up? Where do you sleep? Under the car?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> ley link=board=Flame;num=1057856490;start=0#0 date=07/10/03 at 18:01:30]people who usually haven't even got their tt yet and go on and on and about how excited they are waiting for it, how they dream of the colour in their sleep, how they stroke their shoes to get an impression of how the seats will fell, how they need incontinence pants to contain their delight as the collection day approaches, how they've bought every upmarket car product available in anticipation and have them lined up in the garage in alphabetical order, how they're thinking of nicknaming it "baby" etc etc


Hmmmm...too much detail for a rant, looks suspiciously like a memory.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Jesus, that poxy little noise woke you up? Where do you sleep? Under the car?


Mine went off yesterday morning, strangely enough at 4.30. Woke me up straight away, and I was straight downstairs, to find there was nothing wrong with it. Thought the windows might have dropped. Oddly, the golf parked next to it's alarm went off 2 hours later.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

yeah - 'cos Golf's are so much more exclusive. ;D



> A bit unfair  - nothing wrong with a bit of excitement over a new car. Ok naming it etc is a bit OTT, but they'll soon notice how many others are around and how slow they are standard, and go off an buy a diesel golf Â
> 
> James.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> A bit unfair  - nothing wrong with a bit of excitement over a new car. Ok naming it etc is a bit OTT, but they'll soon notice how many others are around and how slow they are standard, and go off an buy a diesel golf Â
> 
> James.


well a) it's a flame, so tough ;D

and b) a bit of excitement is ok - but why bombard the forum with minute by minute accounts of their purple prose ramblings?

if you want to burble on about the new love in your life on four wheels, go to smiths, buy a notebook with flowers on it and a lilac felt tip pen and write it all down in their instead and stop embarrassing yourself in public - feel free to tie it up with a ribbon as well if you want ;D


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

> how they stroke their shoes to get an impression of how the seats will fel


If they're wearing trainers then they're gonna be fooling themselves..


----------

